# Cyprus Bank Account



## Barry S (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi
we have bought an appartment in Peyia (Just for Hols), Can We open a Bank account with the Bank of Cyprus without being i n permanent residence ?
Best
Barry s:ranger:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes you can.

Pete


----------



## Barry S (Jan 6, 2017)

Wow Thanks !
So just pop in to a Bank with some Cash and presumably Passports etc ?
Best
Barry


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Barry S said:


> Wow Thanks !
> So just pop in to a Bank with some Cash and presumably Passports etc ?
> Best
> Barry


Passports and your contract of sale for the property. They might also want some proof of residence in the UK. Utility bills etc.


----------



## Barry S (Jan 6, 2017)

Great thanks (We live in Hamburg but I presume some sort of German Paerwhork will do )


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Barry S said:


> Great thanks (We live in Hamburg but I presume some sort of German Paerwhork will do )


Anything official with your name and your address.
They may not ask for it but it is always best to take as much as possible to prove who you are and where you live etc. in case it is asked for.


----------



## Barry S (Jan 6, 2017)

Veronica said:


> Anything official with your name and your address.
> They may not ask for it but it is always best to take as much as possible to prove who you are and where you live etc. in case it is asked for.


Thankyou very much 
Best
Barry


----------

